# Doritis pulcherrilum ?



## skirincich (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello,

A couple of years ago, I purchased what I believed was a doritis cross (pulcherrima '#1' x pulcherrmia '#2') from Carter and Holmes. I have included a picture of the plant. The leaves are thick and stiff and lead me to wonder if this plant has psychosis in its background. Has anyone seen such leaves on a doritis before?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 21, 2021)

It does not have Psychopsis in the backgground if that's what you're asking. That would literally be impossible. 

The leaves look pretty typical for this species, which by the way, is currently known as Phalaenopsis pulcherrima.


----------



## skirincich (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks! Now I have to get it make flowers.


----------



## abax (Jul 21, 2021)

I have two pulcherrima and neither one has this color/discolor leaves. What is your
culture regimen? Perhaps too much light?


----------



## skirincich (Jul 22, 2021)

The plant is outside under 70% shade cloth. My phals get the same light and are growing well without leaf discoloration. I replaced the sphagnum moss recently and the roots look good. At this point, I am trying understand what seasonal changes (light and water) will induce flowering. I have found examples online with similar leaves.


----------



## Rockbend (Jul 22, 2021)

FWIW - in my experience Dor./Phal. pulcherrima grows slightly drier than the typical Phal., and slightly brighter - almost 'Cattleya light'. In-situ photographs largely bear this out.

YMMV


----------

